# List of lights with infinite variable brightness control rings



## Kevin1322 (Oct 9, 2012)

If you’re like me and love the magnetic ring/control ring on flashlights, it can be a daunting task to compare them all as they are popping up all over the place as they become more and more popular. I say we start a new thread that lists them all so they are in one spot. With your help, I will keep track of your postings and add them to this first post so everyone can keep up todate and research there next light (with a ring) easier, or at least see their options better. I’m going to start with the infinite variable output lights, but we can do lights using control rings with preset levels (high, medium, low, etc), if there is interest. Oh, and since there are many titanium fans out there, I guess there should be a sub category as well. I’m thinking, so as we don’t overdo it but give a good place to start, maybe have the following info: Name, manufacturer, LED used, batteries accepted, lowest lumen output, and highest lumen output. Probably should do size to. Cost might not be the best thing to put, as it changes rather quickly. This would give people a good place to start, and then they can look up the lights from here. What do you think? I’ll get the list jump started. If I have anything listed incorrectly, please bring it to my attention so I can change it.

*Lights with Infinity Variable Brightness Control Rings

Small - Single CR123/16340 or AA*

*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
* AA *
* 14500*
* CR123*
* RCR123*
* IMR16340*
* IMR18350*
* 18650*
* Lowest 
Output*
* Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
RRT-01
Jetbeam 
Mar 2012
XM-L T6
1
1
1
1
0.005
542
None
RRT-01
Jetbeam 
XM-L L2
1
1
1
1
0.005
600
None
RRT-0
Jetbeam 
XP-G R5
1
1
1
1
0.003
255
Mechanical
RRT-0
Jetbeam
XP-G S2
1
1
1
1
0.003
260
Mechanical
RRT-0
Jetbeam 
Sep 2011
XM-L T6 
1
1
1
1
0.005
550
Mechanical
Infilux IFE1
Nitecore
XP-G R5
1
1
0.1
260
Mechanical
Infilux IFE1
Nitecore
XM-L T6
1
1
0.5
550
Mechanical
SRT3
Nitecore
Jun 2013
XM-L2 T6
1
1
1
1
0.1
550
Mechanical
Eye10
Niteye 
Apr 2012
XM-L U2
1
1
1
1
1
662
None
V10A
Sunwayman 
XP-G R5
1
1
1
1
1
1
140
Mechanical
V10R
Sunwayman 
XP-G R5
1
1
1
1
1
1
210
Mechanical
V11R 
Sunwayman 
XM-L U2
1
1
1
1
1
1
500
Mechanical


*Medium- Double CR123/16340/AA or Single 18650
*
*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
* AA *
* 14500*
* CR123*
* RCR123*
* IMR16340*
* IMR18350*
* 18650*
* Lowest 
Output*
* Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
RRT-21
Jetbeam 
Aug 2011
XM-L T6
2
2
1
3
460
Mechanical
Elite M1A
Lighten7
1/20/2012
XM-L T6
2
1
5%
800+
?
Infilux IFD2
Nitecore
XP-G R5
2
0.1
260
Mechanical
Infilux IFE2
Nitecore
XP-G R5
2
2
1
0.003
345
Mechanical
SR3
Nitecore
2009
XR-E R2
1
1
1
5
220
Mechanical
SRT5
Nitecore
Jul 2013
XM-L2 T6
2
2
1
0.1
750
Mechanical
SRT6
Nitecore
Jun 2013
XM-L2 T6
2
1
0.1
930
Mechanical
SRT7
Nitecore
May 2013
XM-L2 T6
2
2
1
0.1
960
Mechanical
Eye12
Niteye 
XM-L U2
2
1
260
Mechanical
Eye15
Niteye 
XM-L U2
2
2
1
5
500
None
TF20
Niteye 
XM-L U2
2
2
1
2
480
Mechanical
TF25
Niteye 
XM-L U2
1
2
500
Mechanical
NWK 600N1
Niwalker
Soon
XM-L U2
2
2
2
2
1
2
700+
Mechanical
V20A
Sunwayman 
XP-G R5
2
1
210
Mechanical
V20C
Sunwayman 
XM-L T6
2
2
1
0.5
438
Mechanical

*
Large- Triple CR123, Double 18650, or Larger
*
*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
* AA *
* 14500*
* CR123*
* RCR123*
* IMR16340*
* IMR18350*
* 18650*
* Lowest 
Output*
* Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
RRT-15
Jetbeam 
Aug 2011
XM-L T6 
3
3
3
480
Mechanical
Eye25
Niteye
Apr 2012
XM-L U2
2
100
2000
Mechanical
TF40
Niteye
XM-L U2
4
2
2
520
Mechanical
V60C 
Sunwayman 
XM-L T6
6
6
3
5
798
None

*
Titanium Version Lights with Infinity Variable Brightness Control Rings*

*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
* AA *
* 14500*
* CR123*
* RCR123*
* IMR16340*
* IMR18350*
* 18650*
* Lowest 
Output*
* Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
TCR1
Jetbeam 
Apr 2012
XM-L T6
1
1
1
1
0.005
550
None
TCR2
Jetbeam 
XP-G S2
1
1
0.003
310
Eye10 TiC
Niteye
XM-L U2
1
1
1
1
1
500
None
V10R Ti
Sunwayman 
XP-G R2
1
1
1
1
1
1
210
Mechanical
V10R Ti+
Sunwayman 
XM-L U2
1
1
1
1
1
1
500
Mechanical
V10R Ti2
Sunwayman 
XM-L U2
1
1
1
1
1
1
500
Mechanical



*Lights with Infinite Variable Brightness using twist action, but not rings*

*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
*AA *
*14500*
*CR123*
*RCR123*
*IMR16340*
*IMR18350*
*18650*
*Lowest 
Output*
*Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
Titan T1A
Surefire
1
1
90
None
Titan T1-TI-WH-P
Surefire
1 CR2
0
65
None


----------



## beach honda (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

The RRT-01 and TCR-1 can in fact take IMR18350 cells.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



beach honda said:


> The RRT-01 and TCR-1 can in fact take IMR18350 cells.



Niteye's EYE 10 and *new Ti/Carbon Fiber Niteye EYE 10 (EYE-10 TiC)* also take I8350 IMR's, and there is *Nitecore's updated Infilux E1 IFE1 Cree XM-L T6* rated @ 550 lumens, and also available in XP-G.

Oh yeah, I almost forgot the _kinda_ new Veleno Designs Quantum DD! Gotta be the smallest IV light out there...(not really control ring but same princible in that the body rotates).


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Presumably the HDS Rotary doesn't count because it's not actually infinitely variable?


----------



## Brasso (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Does Niteye have thge MSC10? Not sure.

Variable output control rings don't do it for me. I prefer set modes. Too much overhead kills the low output run time.


----------



## Noctiluco (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

I'm also a fan of the magnetic control ring. 

V10A, V10R, and V20A from Sunwayman have leds T6, and V20C has led U2, all of them XM-L. They are not in the website of the brand, but you can find them in main online shops.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Should the Niteye be considered as infinitely variable when they put clicks on the control ring that essential make the light having 10 brightness levels? You can't in all reality make the light stay at any half or quarter notch.


----------



## twl (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Does the control ring have to be "magnetic" , or are infinite control rings of other kinds allowed?
Because if they are allowed, all the Peak lights with the QTC, and the Veleno DD with QTC, and some others should be included.
I don't know what kind of control ring that HDS uses, but it seems like that should also be included.

Personally, I have never found a circumstance where such extreme fine-tuning of lumen output seemed to have any use.
I understand that it sounds very sexy, but does anybody ever actually dial it down by 1.5 lumens(or 7.3522 lumens), or are they really just using it like everybody else's modes, but have to dial it instead of switch it?


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

aau007: Semantic difference. The Eye 10 utilizes spaced, spring loaded, ball bearing detents but is indeed an infinitely variable design. *(the ring can be slightly mannipulated showing level changes between the detents).


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



twl said:


> Does the control ring have to be "magnetic" , or are infinite control rings of other kinds allowed?
> Because if they are allowed, all the Peak lights with the QTC, and the Veleno DD with QTC, and some others should be included.
> I don't know what kind of control ring that HDS uses, but it seems like that should also be included.
> 
> ...



I didn't see the need in IV control ring lights either (like a solution looking a problem) untill I bought my first one, and now own several and am always looking for more. The value of this UI became apparent when I discovered how helpful it was to instantly fine tune the exact amount of light without having to scroll through unwanted levels or disco modes. And in the case of the JetBeam RRT-01 and Niteye EYE 10, the extreme lows are very useful for many things as well. If they could just lower the parasitic drain levels down to acceptable levels and extend run time IMO it would be the perfect UI.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



twl said:


> ...
> 
> Personally, I have never found a circumstance where such extreme fine-tuning of lumen output seemed to have any use.
> I understand that it sounds very sexy, but does anybody ever actually dial it down by 1.5 lumens(or 7.3522 lumens), or are they really just using it like everybody else's modes, but have to dial it instead of switch it?



Not necessarily the extreme fine tunning of lumen but I can tell you a few situations that the IV control comes in handy but that's also personal needs and preferences, do not necessarily apply to others:
1. When I want to use the light in quiet places (like when others are sleeping), I don't want to click, click, click. Dialing the control ring makes no sound at all.
2. When using the light in extremely darkness, gradually increasing the amount of light is much easier on my eyes.
3. I can increase or decrease brightness directly without cycling the modes.
4. This one is work related. I have to check serial number labels in tight quarters which does not give me the luxury to pull the light back. Being able to adjust the brightness just by that little bit means I can read those tiny numbers about 2mm in height. Especially some shinny label that too little light you can't read and too much light it will bounce the light right back to your eyes.
5. This is really personal preference. I mostly like handshake grip so turning the light on/off and adjusting brightness do not require me to change grip on lights with a tail clicky switch. Have not seen/had a light with the dial on the tail though.


----------



## skyfire (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

what no surefires?
T1A, minimus headlamps, U2, Kroma, M3LT, invictus series. just to name some.

fenix TA21 had a control ring.

HDS rotary.


----------



## atxlight (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



cyclesport said:


> I didn't see the need in IV control ring lights either (like a solution looking a problem) untill I bought my first one, and now own several and am always looking for more. The value of this UI became apparent when I discovered how helpful it was to instantly fine tune the exact amount of light without having to scroll through unwanted levels or disco modes. And in the case of the JetBeam RRT-01 and Niteye EYE 10, the extreme lows are very useful for many things as well. If they could just lower the parasitic drain levels down to acceptable levels and extend run time IMO it would be the perfect UI.



Ditto on this comment. Just got an RRT-01 as my first variable control light and it has become one of the most used lights in my collection. I love it for all the reasons you mention here in addition to the comments that aau007 makes as well. One question I have is why does this type of UI cause a parasitic drain? I have not been able to get to the bottom of that. Any thoughts to enlighten me?


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



atxlight said:


> ... One question I have is why does this type of UI cause a parasitic drain? I have not been able to get to the bottom of that. Any thoughts to enlighten me?



Mainly because the off is an electronic off, unlike a clicky switch that there is a physical disconnection.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



the.Mtn.Man said:


> Presumably the HDS Rotary doesn't count because it's not actually infinitely variable?


At least for now, I just want to consentrate on the lights using control rings and infinite variable brightness. If there is enough interest, then I/we can do a list of other lights using control rings with preset modes. Certainly, there are many great lights (like the HDS Rotary) out there. There are also lights that use switches to ramp up or down, so technically they have infinite variable brightness too, but as they do not do it control rings, I'm not looking at doing those at this time yet either. Sorry.



Brasso said:


> Does Niteye have thge MSC10? Not sure.


Yes, but it uses preset modes.



twl said:


> Does the control ring have to be "magnetic" , or are infinite control rings of other kinds allowed?


Any flashlight that uses a ring to control infinite variable output, but again, not a button.


Also, thanks for the additions, but help me out guys. Can you give me the info also? What, you didn't think I was going to do all the work, did you? :naughty:


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> Also, thanks for the additions, but help me out guys. Can you give me the info also? What, you didn't think I was going to do all the work, did you? :naughty:



You forgot the Jetbeam rrt0-s2.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Add four extra columns to each table:

1) Clicky switch type: mechanical / electronic / none (control ring only)
2) Ring action: smooth / detented
3) Year(s) of sale:
4) Production quantity (only if limited):


----------



## LGT (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

The Nitecore infiluxIFE2, a light that I thought would become quite popular. It's one of my favorites, but I think because it's debut coincided with the announcment of a new HDS rotary coming out may have cut into it potential popularity and sales.


----------



## Norm (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

I'm being pedantic here but none of the lights mentioned have infinite brightness, and none ever will.

Norm


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Norm said:


> I'm being pedantic here but none of the lights mentioned have infinite brightness, and none ever will.
> 
> Norm


I think everyone here understands the idea is "infinitely-adjustable", not "infinite lumens", and depending on the adjustment mechanism it may provide hundreds of digital settings or infinite analog settings.


----------



## Megatrowned (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

I am a electrician by trade. Throughout my career, I have installed hundreds, if not thousands of dimmer switches of all kinds. Not once, and I do mean never, has anyone complained that a dimmer is "too variable". No one has asked for a switch that does lo/med/hi.

As far as flashlights go, we all have our personal preference. However, if someone "doesn't see the point" of a infinite controlled light, make sure to try it before you knock it. Now I don't think that every light should have this feature, but it sure adds some finesse to them. Being able to select the level you want before turning it on is a *huge* plus. And then to be able to noiselessly (and blinklessly (is this a word?)) adjust the brightness is sweet! A large +1 to all the magnetic control ring positives listed here in this thread.

Austin

Note: If someone is looking for a sweet dimmer for there house, check out the Lutron Maestro. When you turn it on, it slowly raises the brightness if the light (looks great w/recessed cans) over a few sec. Does the reverse when you turn it off. And I do believe you can set the amount of time it does this in. *And*​ it has some led's to show you the level it's at!


----------



## LGT (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Norm said:


> I'm being pedantic here but none of the lights mentioned have infinite brightness, and none ever will.
> 
> Norm


It's probably a good thing that they don't exist. The number of batteries and time spent twisting for the highest level would never end. Not to mention that the heat from such a light would probably speed up global warming ten fold, at least.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



aau007 said:


> You forgot the Jetbeam rrt0-s2.


Didn't forget. Don't have any info on it. Do you have it?



fyrstormer said:


> Add four extra columns to each table:
> 
> 1) Clicky switch type: mechanical / electronic / none (control ring only)
> 2) Ring action: smooth / detented
> ...


I can see number one, as there are those that will be looking for one or the other, but I will definitly need help with the info on this. At this point, I think there is only one that is detented, so I don't know that it needs it's own column. As far as year/years of sale, I was actually kind of thinking the same thing, only just the year it was introduced. Quantity? I'm thinking I'll leave that one out. This thing will get unrealisticly huge if we give every detail (what kind of reflector, color, where to buy, knurling, tint, etc. etc. etc.). I want to give people a starting point, but they should still do some research IMO.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



LGT said:


> The Nitecore infiluxIFE2, a light that I thought would become quite popular. It's one of my favorites, but I think because it's debut coincided with the announcment of a new HDS rotary coming out may have cut into it potential popularity and sales.



One of my favorites too (can be leggo'd w/"E" series Surefires) and now that the XM-L T6 is launched perhaps it'll gain some momentum. The XP-G version took some knocks for it's skewed brightness towards the high end of the ring travel when it first emerged. I think it's fairly high price for a production aluminum light, and it's rather long 103mm length for a 1 X 123 EDC light may have dulled interest as well.


----------



## LGT (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



cyclesport said:


> One of my favorites too (can be leggo'd w/"E" series Surefires) and now that the XM-L T6 is launched perhaps it'll gain some momentum. The XP-G version took some knocks for it's skewed brightness towards the high end of the ring travel when it first emerged. I think it's fairly high price for a production aluminum light, and it's rather long 103mm length for a 1 X 123 EDC light may have dulled interest as well.


I'll agree with the high price and overstated lumens, but I run mine on an rcr 18650, which would be two 123's


----------



## aau007 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> Didn't forget. Don't have any info on it. Do you have it?



Here is what I found on the rrt0-s2
1. xpg-s2 led
2. 0.003 - 260 lumens (info from GoingGear)
3. rest is basically the same as the r5 except the max lumens of the r5 seems to be 255 as I have read somewhere else I don't remember where


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



skyfire said:


> what no surefires?
> T1A, minimus headlamps, U2, Kroma, M3LT, invictus series. just to name some.
> 
> fenix TA21 had a control ring.
> ...


I'm not finding anywhere that says the TA21 has an infinite variable brightness control ring. If you have the info, please let me know. Out of time for the night. Haven't looked up the Surefire or the QTC lights yet. Again, if anyone knows of a light that fits the catagory and it should be added, it would help a lot if when you post it here you post the info also. Thanks!


----------



## quantumboy7 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Kevin, this list is extremely helpful! Thanks for doing the legwork!!!


----------



## aau007 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

So far I see only Jetbeam, Niteye, Nitecore and Sunwayman, all using magnetic ring for infinite variable control. Being Jetbeam and Niteye are actually the same company, that leaves only 3 companies using IV magnetic control ring.

Questions are: Who first comes out with it, who owns the patent and who is licensing it?

I remember Jetbeam has it since the rrt0-r5, then Nitecore has the IFEs, then Sunwayman with the v10rs and then Niteye (which is same as Jetbeam). Does Jetbeam own the patent and then license it to Nitecore and SWM?


----------



## somnambulated (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



cyclesport said:


> Niteye's EYE 10 and *new Ti/Carbon Fiber Niteye EYE 10 (EYE-10 TiC)* also take I8350 IMR's,



MOTHER OF GOD. Way to drop a quiet bomb!


----------



## Megatrowned (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



aau007 said:


> Being Jetbeam and Niteye are actually the same




Its Nitecore and Jetbeam that are affiliated. They are owned by Sysmax. As far as Niteye, I thought I heard they were there own entity.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



somnambulated said:


> MOTHER OF GOD. Way to drop a quiet bomb!



Haha...good one! Wasn't trying to be coy since I wasn't the first to mention this light on CPF, but did notice it was selling on a couple of popular sites (China & US) several weeks ago and thought I'd throw it out there for this thread. I love the alum. EYE 10 and this light looks great in pics and appears to be functionally identical to the stock light. Either expensive or a bargain depending on your point of view.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Megatrowned said:


> Its Nitecore and Jetbeam that are affiliated. They are owned by Sysmax. As far as Niteye, I thought I heard they were there own entity.



It's a very confusing relationship for many. It is however, and there is evidince to be found with a little searching and it's discussed and reported on by another informative site that I trust, that Niteye is (or at least was) part of the Symax group. I have both the RRT-01 and EYE 10 and they are the same light with superficial diff's right down to the clip.


----------



## aau007 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Megatrowned said:


> Its Nitecore and Jetbeam that are affiliated. They are owned by Sysmax. As far as Niteye, I thought I heard they were there own entity.


According to the latest I read on this site, Sysmax was the global distriubutor of Jetbeam and then Sysmax picked up Nitecore and put the two names together on one website and burried Sysmax's name deep inside. Then Jetbeam broke the relationship with Sysmax back in August. There is no more global distributor and JB is now supposedly managing all disties themselves. Jetbeam also started another line of light call Niteye thru another distribution channel. Sysmax and Jetbeam is also believed to be in some kind of trademark fight because Sysmax registered the Jetbeam name in EU without JB's consent. You can read up on JB's own web site http://www.jetbeamlight.com/News.asp


----------



## Labrador72 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



aau007 said:


> According to the latest I read on this site, Sysmax was the global distriubutor of Jetbeam and then Sysmax picked up Nitecore and put the two names together on one website and burried Sysmax's name deep inside. Then Jetbeam broke the relationship with Sysmax back in August. There is no more global distributor and JB is now supposedly managing all disties themselves. Jetbeam also started another line of light call Niteye thru another distribution channel. Sysmax and Jetbeam is also believed to be in some kind of trademark fight because Sysmax registered the Jetbeam name in EU without JB's consent. You can read up on JB's own web site http://www.jetbeamlight.com/News.asp



The link to that JetBeam website doesn't work though.
There are different versions of the story depending on who's telling it [Sysmax/Nitecore or JetBeam/Niteye]. Personally I think we'll never know the truth about who owns who in this flashlight drama of summer 2012. My first LED flashlight was a Nitecore so if they come up with something really good and not too pricy I might still buy it, otherwise I just pretty much avoid products from all 3 brands by now.


----------



## reppans (Oct 11, 2012)

I think the infinitely variable rings are an awesome idea and would love to get one, but not in their present state of efficiency. In the lower lumen range I tend to use most, the variable ring uses much more power than the LED itself. Peak's QTC sound promising, but still quirky and short lived?


----------



## aau007 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Labrador72 said:


> The link to that JetBeam website doesn't work though.


Not sure why. I cut and pasted the link and it works for me after posting it.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



quantumboy7 said:


> Kevin, this list is extremely helpful! Thanks for doing the legwork!!!


Your welcome. I have been looking for a thread like this for a while. Figured it was time to start one. This may have been a bad idea though. Not because of the work, but because my wish list is growing very quickly now!:shakehead


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 11, 2012)

twl said:


> Because if they are allowed, all the Peak lights with the QTC, and the Veleno DD with QTC, and some others should be included.
> I don't know what kind of control ring that HDS uses, but it seems like that should also be included.





skyfire said:


> what no surefires?
> T1A, minimus headlamps, U2, Kroma, M3LT, invictus series. just to name some.fenix TA21 had a control ring.HDS rotary.


QTC lights: I spent a lot of time trying to find information on these lights and everything I found has been very vague. I can't even figure out how they work, but it does seem they are variable. If someone can get me info on these, and if in fact they have a control ring that controls the infinate variable brightness, I can add them. 

HDS and Surefire: Seem to use a ring but use pre-set modes, not infinite variable brightness. If I'm wrong, please help me out with the info. Thanks.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 11, 2012)

Kevin1322 said:


> HDS and Surefire: Seem to use a ring but use pre-set modes, not infinite variable brightness. If I'm wrong, please help me out with the info. Thanks.



Surefire Titan (CR2) and T1A Titan (CR123).

Bill


----------



## somnambulated (Oct 12, 2012)

QTC lights use a (rubberized?) material that transmits more electricity the more it's compressed. So they have the variability of control ring lights, but by tightening a bezel of a twisty instead.


• Mobile post


----------



## aau007 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think OP is really only interested in lights (at least in this round) with infinitely variable "ring" type of control. QTC from Peak uses a push button at the tail. Although variable, not "ring" controlled.

"Ring", the way I understand it, should be a separate component on the light. If you turn the head or the tail to adjust the brightness, those are called twisties, not ring. There is no ring, you are turning the head bazel or the tail cap.

So far, magnetic ring is the only ring controlled light I have seen. I have not seen any light with mechanical ring control whereas the ring has any physical attachment to the inside of the light to adjust brightness.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 12, 2012)

somnambulated said:


> QTC lights use a (rubberized?) material that transmits more electricity the more it's compressed. So they have the variability of control ring lights, but by tightening a bezel of a twisty instead.


Got it, thanks. If someone can get me the information, or at least give me a site that has it, I can work on getting them added.



aau007 said:


> I think OP is really only interested in lights (at least in this round) with infinitely variable "ring" type of control. QTC from Peak uses a push button at the tail. Although variable, not "ring" controlled.
> 
> "Ring", the way I understand it, should be a separate component on the light. If you turn the head or the tail to adjust the brightness, those are called twisties, not ring. There is no ring, you are turning the head bazel or the tail cap.
> 
> So far, magnetic ring is the only ring controlled light I have seen. I have not seen any light with mechanical ring control whereas the ring has any physical attachment to the inside of the light to adjust brightness.


Thanks for looking out for me!  You are right, I was only looking for lights with the ring. However, to be honest, I didn't even know they had lights that were infinitly variable brightness controlled by twisting the head haha. To me, they seem to serve the same purpose as they use a twisting motion to instantly get to the level of light you are looking for, and it is variable verses preset modes. Being that a CPFer might find this in the same catagory when looking for a light, I've decided to add these in there own catagory. Most of the ring lights so far do use a push button as well for an on/off switch, which certainly have their pros and cons; just depends on what the user wants. The ones I definitly do not want, are the lights that use a button to ramp up or down to get to the desired brightness. While these lights offer infinite variable brightness, often it is just used to then set it a preset mode, but even when not, I find the ring or twisty action for these a much better salution. I suspect you know all this haha, so that is really more for those reading the thread to understand. Again though, thanks for looking out for me.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 12, 2012)

I would say this thread has definitly passed the "getting started" phase haha. Do you all think I should re-write the first post to show exactly what it is that should be in this thread and what should not?


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 12, 2012)

aau007 said:


> I think OP is really only interested in lights (at least in this round) with infinitely variable "ring" type of control. QTC from Peak uses a push button at the tail. Although variable, not "ring" controlled.



Peaks with push button tails also 'dial' in levels with the head. This is not, however, a dedicated ring.


----------



## Norm (Oct 12, 2012)

Some Peaks where also available with a varible pot on the head. Peak FR 400 show.





​Norm


----------



## tam17 (Oct 13, 2012)

Then, VaraPowers are eligible or not?

Cheers


----------



## Kevin1322 (Oct 13, 2012)

tam17 said:


> Then, VaraPowers are eligible or not?
> 
> Cheers


These seem to more of a custom made/made to order light. It also takes a second hand to change the output, whereas the ring/twisty is done with the same hand holding the light already. I would say no, but if a lot of members want them on I can add them.


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Oct 14, 2012)

Still waiting for Sunwayman to make a V40A For my uses it will be my best light.


----------



## stp (Oct 14, 2012)

lightseeker2009 said:


> Still waiting for Sunwayman to make a V40A For my uses it will be my best light.



I hear you and would love 4AA side by side with variable control. But between waiting for updated M40A from Sunwayman and Q50 from ZebraLight I already lost my hope.


----------



## borealis (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

The second *V10R Ti* in the table (the one with the XML) should be a *V10R Ti+*

Please fix the inconsistency in supported batteries for all versions of V10R and V11R -- they all take CR123/16340, and AA/14500 with an extension.

QTC should probably be added to this thread in a separate table. The only ones I've seen in production are Peak and Steve Ku's DD series. Home-made mods of Tank007 probably shouldn't count


----------



## Cataract (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Great work there, keep it up!


----------



## turboBB (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

*Medium- Double CR123/16340/AA or Single 18650
*
*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
* AA *
* 14500*
* CR123*
* RCR123*
* IMR16340*
* IMR18350*
* 18650*
* Lowest 
Output*
* Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
NWK 600N1
Niwalker
Soon
XM-L U2
2
2
2
2
1
2
700+
Mechanical












 

 

 

Working on this review and should have it up over the weekend.

=======

This one's eligibility is dubious given it's not truly infinitely variable but rather 15 distinct but subtle steps via a control dial in the tail so I'll leave it up to you whether it belong in the list or not:

*Medium- Double CR123/16340/AA or Single 18650
*
*Model *
*Manufacturer *
*Release
Date*
*LED *
* AA *
* 14500*
* CR123*
* RCR123*
* IMR16340*
* IMR18350*
* 18650*
* Lowest 
Output*
* Highest 
Output*
*Switch
Type*
Elite M1A
Lighten7
1/20/2012
XM-L T6
2
1
5%
800+
?


----------



## Kevin1322 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Thanks Turbo. Sorry it took me so long to get the info up.


----------



## magpullin (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Does Sunwayman still make the V10R in Titanium???
Did not see them listed anymore on the Battery Junction site....


----------



## Triac (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

The Sunwayman V10R and V20A were also released with in an Anniversary Edition which utilized XM-L T5 neutral emitters. 
Also, the ShiningBeam I-mini might qualify in the last category. It has digital infinite brightness adjustment from 7 to 245 lumens which ramps by loosening the head. To select a level, you tighten the head. Both XP-G R4 NW and XP-G R5 CW versions are available.


----------



## borealis (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



magpullin said:


> Does Sunwayman still make the V10R in Titanium???
> Did not see them listed anymore on the Battery Junction site....


V10R Ti was replaced by Ti+. There's plenty on ebay.


----------



## eightballrj (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Eye10 TIC goes much lower than 1 lumen.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



eightballrj said:


> Eye10 TIC goes much lower than 1 lumen.


How low?


----------



## eightballrj (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> How low?



Who knows, some have said lower than the rrt-01. But I don't have one to compare.


----------



## adnj (May 3, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

How about the HDS EDC Rotary?

http://hdssystems.com/?id=Edc&mType=Rotary


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 4, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



adnj said:


> How about the HDS EDC Rotary?
> 
> http://hdssystems.com/?id=Edc&mType=Rotary



I'm trying to understand it. It says you have to pre-select what brightness you want before you turn it on. Can you change the brightness level by turning the rotary control after that? Is it "infinite variable" or does it have pre-settings?


----------



## Z-Tab (May 4, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

By default, the Rotary operates pretty much the same as the V-series lights from Sunwayman, but there are additional features that you can set up thanks to HDS's programmability. Simply, there is a rotary switch and a clicky, when you click for the light to come on, it comes on at whatever brightness is indicated by the position of the rotary. You have the option to alter the settings so that the light can operate as you need it to (e.g. if you always want it to come on at specific levels, you can shut off the rotary functionality altogether).

The Rotary is not actually "infinitely variable," there are about 20 discrete levels that are well spaced to increase perceived brightness as you turn the rotary control.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 5, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Z-Tab said:


> By default, the Rotary operates pretty much the same as the V-series lights from Sunwayman, but there are additional features that you can set up thanks to HDS's programmability. Simply, there is a rotary switch and a clicky, when you click for the light to come on, it comes on at whatever brightness is indicated by the position of the rotary. You have the option to alter the settings so that the light can operate as you need it to (e.g. if you always want it to come on at specific levels, you can shut off the rotary functionality altogether).
> 
> The Rotary is not actually "infinitely variable," there are about 20 discrete levels that are well spaced to increase perceived brightness as you turn the rotary control.


Ok. Thanks Z-Tab.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (May 6, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

T1A Titan goes WAY lower than 1 lumen at the lowest. It's one of the lowest lows I've seen. On part with the super low low on the Zebra SC52.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



WilsonCQB1911 said:


> T1A Titan goes WAY lower than 1 lumen at the lowest. It's one of the lowest lows I've seen. On part with the super low low on the Zebra SC52.



Can you show me where it says that? I like to read it first hand before I change things. Thanks.


----------



## biker1 (May 24, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

j


aau007 said:


> Not necessarily the extreme fine tunning of lumen but I can tell you a few situations that the IV control comes in handy but that's also personal needs and preferences, do not necessarily apply to others:
> 1. When I want to use the light in quiet places (like when others are sleeping), I don't want to click, click, click. Dialing the control ring makes no sound at all.
> 2. When using the light in extremely darkness, gradually increasing the amount of light is much easier on my eyes.
> 3. I can increase or decrease brightness directly without cycling the modes.
> ...


Great post, and I couldn't agree with you more. 
I just received my first ringed light, the SWM V11R, and it will be my EDC moving forward. After years of carrying non ringed lights, this feature is very welcomed


----------



## dimak (May 27, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

How about Nitecore SRT7 ?
1x18650/2xcr123a, magnetic ring, 960lm


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 27, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



dimak said:


> How about Nitecore SRT7 ?
> 1x18650/2xcr123a, magnetic ring, 960lm


Added.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 25, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Hmm this seems to be the new hole in my wallet. $80 gone for the V11R neutral from hkequipment. Fasttech is much easier on my pocket but not neutral, in fact can't find many neutral around (there was a special warm high CRI run but I didn't pay attention much about ring light then). 
A downside for these is their size is often bigger than it should or can.
I wish there is something AA, SC51-sized or just slightly longer, OTF above 200, and with a ring. 
Even though without the benefit of being able to turn on at a desired level or momentarily on, I prefer a ring which act as on-off switch as well (like in the Jetbeam RRT-01). But I was put off by quite a few reports of flickering and some other issues with that light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

I've never seen an RRT-01/TC-R1 flicker except if it was defective, and then it actually blinked instead of flickering. My TC-R2s and RRT-0s flicker a bit, but it's not nearly enough to bother me. I only notice it at all if I'm paying attention to the flashlight instead of whatever I'm using the flashlight to see.


----------



## zacheisjd (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



twl said:


> Personally, I have never found a circumstance where such extreme fine-tuning of lumen output seemed to have any use.
> I understand that it sounds very sexy, but does anybody ever actually dial it down by 1.5 lumens(or 7.3522 lumens), or are they really just using it like everybody else's modes, but have to dial it instead of switch it?



Agreed. any light with high, med, low does it for me, maybe a few more. "Amagawd, this is just a tad bit too bright, WTF, Imma have to turn this down 1/8 a rotation....there that is better." Ye I don't see that scenario either...


----------



## NickBose (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



zacheisjd said:


> Ye I don't see that scenario either...



Maybe if one just needs a few lights to meet his certain "scenarios" then one shouldn't spend much time on this forum?
I started out when I began doing nights. I shined the Mag across the street to look for house numbers and thought it just didn't cut it. Then I researched, and the fun side of it developed...



fyrstormer said:


> My TC-R2s and RRT-0s flicker a bit



I only read from CPF so not really sure about those issues but when a high-end $200 titanium light "flickers a bit", it doesn't sound right does it? Having said that I still like the RRT-01 very much and may end up getting one!


----------



## adnj (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

I guess it's time to add the Nitecore SRT (Smart Ring Tactical) series.

http://www.nitecore.com/productList.aspx?cid=148


----------



## srvctec (Jun 26, 2013)

adnj said:


> I guess it's time to add the Nitecore SRT (Smart Ring Tactical) series.
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productList.aspx?cid=148



Now why did you have to post that?  I now have ANOTHER light on my wishlist- the SRT3.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



adnj said:


> I guess it's time to add the Nitecore SRT (Smart Ring Tactical) series.
> 
> http://www.nitecore.com/productList.aspx?cid=148



SRT7, SRT6, and SRT3 added. I ordered the SRT7. Wow, what a light. Don't have the funds, but now I'm looking at the SRT3 too. I'm surprised they didn't make it 18350 compatible though.


----------



## Norm (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Haven't seen the Nitecore SR3 mentioned.

The SR3 is the first member of the new "SmartRing" series of NiteCore lights. Looks like 2009, still have mine and it's a nice light.

Norm


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Norm said:


> Haven't seen the Nitecore SR3 mentioned.
> 
> The SR3 is the first member of the new "SmartRing" series of NiteCore lights. Looks like 2009, still have mine and it's a nice light.
> 
> Norm


Did they make the extension for this and put it out on the market, or does it only use a CR123 battery?


----------



## Norm (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> Did they make the extension for this and put it out on the market, or does it only use a CR123 battery?



Read the link in my post.

Norm


----------



## JetskiMark (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Kevin1322,

Thank you for creating and maintaining this list.

The Nitecore SRT5 was finally added to their site.

I have been looking forward to this model.


----------



## NickBose (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Got the V11R neutral white. Beam is beautiful. But I can't live with its 2 control system (one on tail and one at the front). Some think it's a no brainer since you can turn the light on at a desired level, not me. So off it goes on to CPF market place - brand new.
One interesting note: when the ring is at Min position and you click the tail switch the light goes on with a slight increasing intensity from off (like a dimmer switch). This doesn't happen when the ring is at higher position.


----------



## Average Joe (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

There are a lot of really great lights out there,spec-wise, but in many cases, the UI is an absolute pain. Multiple inputs (up to 10) to change from this level to that? After playing with a "infinite brightness control" flashlight, I was hooked. No more mucking about trying to find the correct level without first blinding myself . Nothing could be simpler, IMO and owning many lights, I don't have to try and remember the sequence of changing modes as well.


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



NickBose said:


> Got the V11R neutral white. Beam is beautiful. But I can't live with its 2 control system (one on tail and one at the front). Some think it's a no brainer since you can turn the light on at a desired level, not me. So off it goes on to CPF market place - brand new.
> One interesting note: when the ring is at Min position and you click the tail switch the light goes on with a slight increasing intensity from off (like a dimmer switch). This doesn't happen when the ring is at higher position.



FWIW the V11R has a soft start feature in anything lower than max, and I agree with the KISS principle that one simple rotary control with a detent(s) is much easier to use, eg, RRT-01/EYE 10. Also to the OP: you might want to update your chart...the RRT-01 is now being sold with an XM-L2 update @ 600 lumens.


----------



## stang725 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, new to forums so please pardon my ignorance if this common knowledge, how do the "magnetic" variant of the infinite brightness rings work. Is is simply a fancy pot. that is manipulated through the body of the light via magnetic force... Thanks for someone taking time to explain, I wasn't even aware they made lights with this feature until today. (prob because most of my lights are <$100 and by the looks of the detailed technical analysis on everything flashlight, I'm a total noob when it comes to this hobby) .


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

I did Norm, and it said "_NiteCore *intends *to offer a 1x18650 extension tube for the SR3, and has sent me a *prototype *model to evaluate._ :thumbsup: Note that the final machining and design of the shipping version will be different from what you see below, but overall length should be the same." But I couldn't find anywhere that it actually was ever sold. Non the less, I will put it under the medium category.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

SRT5 and RRT-01 with XM-L L2 added.


----------



## cyclesport (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> SRT5 and RRT-01 with XM-L L2 added.



You're a diligent guy Kev...thx for maintaining this reference for those interested!


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



NickBose said:


> I only read from CPF so not really sure about those issues but when a high-end $200 titanium light "flickers a bit", it doesn't sound right does it? Having said that I still like the RRT-01 very much and may end up getting one!


That depends on whether it's possible to make an infinitely-variable adjustment mechanism that is as responsive without flickering at all. Also, given the choice between a high-end $200 titanium light that flickers a bit (by which I mean the brightness changes up and down very slightly) vs. a high-end $200 titanium light that doesn't exist at all or has other problems which irritate me far more, I'll go with the one that flickers a bit. I have so many more important things to worry about than whether the beam from my flashlight is perfect in every possible way.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



cyclesport said:


> You're a diligent guy Kev...thx for maintaining this reference for those interested!


 Thanks cyclesport and JetskiMark.


----------



## Norm (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> I did Norm, and it said "_NiteCore *intends *to offer a 1x18650 extension tube for the SR3, and has sent me a *prototype *model to evaluate._ :thumbsup: Note that the final machining and design of the shipping version will be different from what you see below, but overall length should be the same." But I couldn't find anywhere that it actually was ever sold. Non the less, I will put it under the medium category.



I think you'll find that the production versions of the 18650 tube were very hard to come by, I tried but could never find one .

Norm


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Norm said:


> I think you'll find that the production versions of the 18650 tube were very hard to come by, I tried but could never find one .
> 
> Norm



Maybe we should put it in the small category then?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have an infinitely variable tailswitch I bought with a Surefire C2. Pushbutton/hold to bring light up to max brightness, keep holding it down and it will settle at about a 75% output. Press again to bring it back up to
max. Hold down from max and it dims from 100% to 0%. Double click for off. Let off the switch at any time to keep it at desired level.

Pretty neat and its a nice looking tailswitch with scalloped edges, tail standable, and a GITD switch boot.

Uniq variable switch. 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 7, 2013)

Where did you find this? What's it called? Are they still available? Price?


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Its called a Uniq continuously variable switch. I bought it with my C2 from a recent CPFM sale for an extra few bucks. Well worth it and really nicely made. 

50 bucks, in stock. 

lighthound.com


heres a pic of it on my C2.

sorry bout the lousy pic.












Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you!

Edit: I just read a few reviews and apparently it doesn't work well with a single Li-ion.. It's not for me but still interesting.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Surefire Saint, Minimus, Minimus Vision, Minimus AA, Maximus all use a UI similar to the T1 Titan,and T1A titan

Also - the new Cryos Function (on indiegogo at the moment) has the ability to vary the output with a dial (not sure if it's infinitely variable though) its also an odd shape, but looks very functional as a headlamp/helmet light/bike light/camera light/ work lamp


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Diablo_331 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Edit: I just read a few reviews and apparently it doesn't work well with a single Li-ion.. It's not for me but still interesting.



It does with the original P60 incan. However I just put in an M61 with a single 17670 and its not working well at all. Fine with single Lion and the incan module tho.
strange. PO said it worked good with his M61 but he might have been running 2x cr123 so yeah there seems to be some substance to that review. I bought 17670 cells to run because I dont want anything to do with multicell 123 setup. too many scary stories.
Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jul 8, 2013)

That information was from several reviews and first hand accounts. So this can be used with a P60 incan? Now that sounds interesting..


----------



## lightcycle1 (Jul 8, 2013)

yes. it works dandy with a 17670 1 cell and the original P60 SF incan module that came with my C2. I had to put on my Z41 tailcap to try out my new Malkoff dropin in the C2. If anybody wants to trade a minty Z41 with a Mcclicky installed in HA green for this switch Id be game

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Echo63 said:


> Surefire Saint, Minimus, Minimus Vision, Minimus AA, Maximus all use a UI similar to the T1 Titan,and T1A titan
> 
> Also - the new Cryos Function (on indiegogo at the moment) has the ability to vary the output with a dial (not sure if it's infinitely variable though) its also an odd shape, but looks very functional as a headlamp/helmet light/bike light/camera light/ work lamp


Okay. Let me have the links to these lights so I can check them out and add them.


----------



## Echo63 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*



Kevin1322 said:


> Okay. Let me have the links to these lights so I can check them out and add them.


Link to the Cryos thread
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?360797-Cryos-Illumination-s-Triple-Function-Light
You can't actually buy one yet, it's currently on indiegogo (a crowd funding site)
I really hope. It reaches its funding goal, I will be pledging later in the week


The Saint, minimus etc are all headlamps
i have the Minimus Vision - and it works exactly the same as the T1A (I have one of those too) 
a detent to turn it on, then a potentiometer to turn the brightness up (so not the magnetic infinitely variable, but still infinitely variable, just done a different way)
Heres a link to the minimus - http://www.surefire.com/minimus.html
the saint is a bigger version with a 3x123 pack, the vision has a warm led, the Maximus is a bigger rechargeable version with 500 lumens, there is links to the other versions on the right hand side of the link above


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: List of lights with infinite brightness control rings*

Any new lights that can be added to this lists?
I see Sunwayman has not decided to make a V40A as yet I would love one.
Seeing it does not exist, yet. Does any manufacturer, no matter the brand, make a constantly variable 4XAA light?


----------



## pineconecounter (Jan 16, 2014)

Sunwayman V11r updated with xm-l2.

Copied from the Sunwayman website:

V11R is compact flashlight with powerful performance, fitted with CREE XM-L2 LED; using one single 16340 or 14500, this light generates up to 570 lumens

Turbo Mode: 570 Lumens (uses one 16340 battery to drive, runtime 25min; CAUTION: Do not run the light continuously at turbo mode for more than 3 minutes.)
Max: 216 Lumens (1.5hrs)
Min: 1 Lumen (35hrs)

http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201203/87.html


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Jun 2, 2014)

Bumping this thread from obscurity since my V11R has become unreliable, and I have to choose a replacement. Are there any new ones not on the list?


----------



## Cataract (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Orion (Jun 4, 2014)

How has it become unreliable? Just curious.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Jun 4, 2014)

It won't turn on most of the time. Tried multiple batteries, swapped in the spare switch, even sent it back to SWM for service, with only about 2 weeks of improvement. 



Orion said:


> How has it become unreliable? Just curious.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anybody done a test of the actual low lumen output for the V11R? I ask, because it is MUCH less than the manufacturer-stated 1lm.


----------



## Tapis (Jan 10, 2015)

It is equal or even lower than the lowest Zebralight SC62w level which is stated to be 0.01 lumens.


----------



## ChibiM (Jan 10, 2015)

at least he got an answer a half year later  
He must have been waiting for it 

thanks for bumping this thread, as I didnt know there were sooo many. 
I assume there have been a few new lights on the market, that arent in the list yet.. 
Will the OP update the table?
anyone?


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Eneloops (Apr 18, 2015)

Are there any _*Titanium*_ Version Lights with Infinity Variable Brightness Control Rings CURRENTLY available? It seems like they've all been discontinued and none are to be found for purchase. I feel very lucky to have a V10R Ti+ w/AA ext. (ground off the lobes), but I'm looking for other options.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry all. I haven't been spending much time on CPF for awhile now. It seems there are a lot of lights coming out with the infinity variable output, and at this point I'm sure there are many I don't even know about. If you would like to keep this thread going, and you find a light that is not listed, please post the details/specs here and I will put it in the table.


----------



## TLN (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm in the market for CR123/18650 now, so really interested in updated list


----------



## SubLGT (May 16, 2015)

Sunwayman shows the V25C as a "new arrival". 780 lumen max. and 0.1 lumen minimum from the XM-L2 emitter. Powered by one 18650, two CR123A, or two 16340. Has a 32mm head, and length of 134.5mm. Has magnetic ring plus tail cap switch.


----------



## ChibiM (May 16, 2015)

The V25C is definitely one with a infinitely variable brightness control ring, like the V20C, but it rotates 360degrees. (actually already over a year old)
For people interested in it, I personally don`t like how it works. You just dont know in what brightness it is, when you turn it on.. because of its 360 degrees turning. 
when you look in the led, while it goes dimmer and dimmer, until its at its dimmest, it will quicly turn on in High.. so you will be blinded as well.


----------



## Tixx (May 16, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> ....
> For people interested in it, I personally don`t like how it works. You just dont know in what brightness it is, when you turn it on.. because of its 360 degrees turning.
> when you look in the led, while it goes dimmer and dimmer, until its at its dimmest, it will quicly turn on in High.. so you will be blinded as well.



Second that. Don't need it blasting while I'm trying not to wake the baby in the middle of the night.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 16, 2015)

Third that. I have no idea why someone thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Eneloops (May 16, 2015)

ChibiM said:


> The V25C is definitely one with a infinitely variable brightness control ring, like the V20C, but it rotates 360degrees. (actually already over a year old)
> For people interested in it, I personally don`t like how it works. You just dont know in what brightness it is, when you turn it on.. because of its 360 degrees turning.
> when you look in the led, while it goes dimmer and dimmer, until its at its dimmest, it will quicly turn on in High.. so you will be blinded as well.



4th that. That's a definite deal-breaker for me as well. My V10r Ti+, and the V11r stops at high and low, allowing users to KNOW where they're at. The full-circle action of the V25C is preposterous and idiotic in its usefulness. I would always cycle too far, every time, multiple times trying to find the highest highs and the lowest lows. I got annoyed just watching a video about it. No way.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (May 20, 2015)

I also got annoyed watching the video... Is the "continuous dimmer" in any way related to avoiding UI elements which are protected by other companies?


----------



## srvctec (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks for this thread, Kevin1322! I've used it a few times over years. Reviving it to see if anything new has come to light (pun intended) on these type of lights in the last few years. Specifically, I'd like a continuously variable EDC light powered by 18650, which has been my EDC light battery choice for a few years now.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 21, 2019)

srvctec said:


> continuously variable EDC light powered by 18650



NiteEye Eye15 is 18650, but it has 9 detentes in the control ring (unless you modify it). The smaller light is the Eye10, (18350) that also has detentes in the ring:






those are no longer in production though. Maybe a Nitecore P26 would work for you.. I have not tried it

fwiw, the Eye15 18650 body also fits the Original RRT-01, that has no detentes in the ring.


----------



## srvctec (Apr 21, 2019)

Wow, thanks Jon! Hadn't even seen the P26 yet. That looks like it might be a possibility. Will do some research to make sure.


----------



## ironhorse (Apr 22, 2019)

No aa or 14500 lights currently made?


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2019)

ironhorse said:


> No aa or 14500 lights currently made?



The SWM V11R is the only one i can think of with the AA extension, will run off either.

HDS Rotary in 2xAA form, although not infinite, it does have 24 levels.


----------



## id30209 (Apr 22, 2019)

ironhorse said:


> No aa or 14500 lights currently made?



There is Jetbeam RRT0SE...C123 or 14500 with the adapter


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 23, 2019)

Nitecore SRT3 is also 14500/16340, but is discontinued

I think the V11r is the easiest to find if an AA option is desired

other old stock options:


nightshade said:


> With due diligence you can find the various adapters available for the RRT01, there is a 18650 Crelant that was a very definite body fit and also the Jetbeam TCR10 AA titanium adapter was another that was a direct fit for the RRT 01 , TCR1, Niteye. The Niteye series offered 18650, 2-AA bodies as well, that fit the RRT01.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 25, 2019)

ironhorse said:


> No aa or 14500 lights currently made?



The TCR20 and TCR21 have built in AA compatibility
This is an infinitely variable control ring model, like the RRT-01, but works on CR123/16340/AA, no 18350.


----------



## Track Terror (May 10, 2019)

I need a good flashlight for my car that has a ton of throw. I only buy lights with a control ring these days so what are the best throwers that also use 18650 or CR123's.


----------

